# Different types of breastcollars?



## xilikeggs0

What is the difference (in regards to function) between these two breastcollars?:









Is one better or worse for the horse? Do they affect the way the horse pulls, or which muscles the horse uses? Is one easier to use than the other?[/img]


----------



## 3neighs

In a nutshell the breastcollar (white horse) is used more for your lightweight carts and buggies and the neck collar is for heavier loads.


----------



## xilikeggs0

3neighs said:


> In a nutshell the breastcollar (white horse) is used more for your lightweight carts and buggies and the neck collar is for heavier loads.


 Thanks! How heavy and light are we talking? Which collar would be best for a regular vis-a-vis carriage?


----------



## Miss Katie

The collar is designed for horses who are hauling heavy loads such as logs, hay carts ect. Think about all the things that had to be hauled before trucks came about, thats the kind of heavy we are talking bout.

A collar is used for carriages that typically carry just people.


----------



## kickshaw

with that type of carriage, i have seen the heavier collar used.


----------



## iridehorses

A Vis-a-Vis can vary in size/weight a great deal. If you have a pic of the one you have (or considering) and the horse you will be using, that would be a big help. Typically, though, most carriages in that category can be quite heavy especially with passengers so the collar (ham) is used most often.


----------



## xilikeggs0

iridehorses said:


> A Vis-a-Vis can vary in size/weight a great deal. If you have a pic of the one you have (or considering) and the horse you will be using, that would be a big help. Typically, though, most carriages in that category can be quite heavy especially with passengers so the collar (ham) is used most often.


 Take these limos for example: Vis-A-Vis Limousine
Robert Carriages Inc. - Products - Limousine vis-a-vis

Or what about these smaller carriages?
Robert Carriages Inc. - Products - Classic Vis À Vis 2005
Robert Carriages Inc. - Products - Voiture vis-a-vis


----------



## iridehorses

Even with the smaller ones you are over 1/2 ton with just the driver and the rig. Loaded up you could be at least approaching 2,000 lb so the use of the light harness is out and you would need a ham.


----------



## Summer08

If you've got a big horse an its used to the collar and traces' weight, you are not going to break anything using a work setup on a light load. Whereas if you use the breast collar set up and misjudge your laod you can break equipment and strain the horse. There is a big difference on where the pull is on the Horses frame in the different designs, so take breed into account as well.


----------



## iridehorses

Summer08 said:


> If you've got a big horse an its used to the collar and traces' weight, you are not going to break anything using a work setup on a light load. Whereas if you use the breast collar set up and misjudge your laod you can break equipment and strain the horse. There is a big difference on where the pull is on the Horses frame in the different designs, so take breed into account as well.


Well put and welcome to the foum.

So ... you can use a rule of thumb by saying that you can never go wrong using a hame but you can, if the load is too heavy, by using a breast collar.


----------

